# How the Ombudsman decides on compensation



## Bikini Widow (27 Feb 2020)

Hi all,

For the decisions that were substantially upheld might they effect similar cases currently with Appeals Panels ?
e.g. will the Ombudsman compensation amount become the _yardstick _for the appeals panel when they review very similar cases  ?

Many thanks,
BW


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Feb 2020)

It's a very interesting point. 

Hard to know how it would be applied to other cases. 

1) Someone who was  in arrears but who would not have been had they been on the right rate,  can expect high compensation. 
2) Someone who was not in arrears but whose lifestyle was compromised , can expect high compensation 
3) Someone who was overcharged by a relatively small amount but would have been in arrears anyway, won't get a lot. 

Brendan


----------

